
Get that old SUN Keyboard out into the light - xelalex
https://github.com/xelalexv/suniversal
======
xelalex
Here's a project for the holidays, provided you have a SUN Type 5 keyboard and
an Arduino Pro Micro lying around. When you're done, you'll have a fully
functioning keyboard :-)

Happy holiday hacking!

